# Heiji Custom Orders



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2011)

So, we are finally able to take orders for custom knives from Nakaya Heiji again... if you've got something in mind, dont be shy


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice. 

Sign me up for 240 AEB-L spirograph damascus Gyuto wa handle: koa metal spacer and horn


----------



## JBroida (Jun 6, 2011)

haha


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 8, 2011)

You still got a 240 SS Gyuto coming in for me, right?


----------



## chuck239 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jon,

Are they doing any SS suji's? I am really loving my 240 gyuto just wondering if they make sujis as well?

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida (Jun 9, 2011)

@Niloc i'll shoot you an e-mail when i get back to LA

@chuck Yes they do make sujis... we should get together when i get back to LA so you can see what they look like


----------



## mattrud (Jun 9, 2011)

JBroida said:


> @Niloc i'll shoot you an e-mail when i get back to LA
> 
> @chuck Yes they do make sujis... we should get together when i get back to LA so you can see what they look like


 
I am watching you Jon:ninja: hahahaha


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 10, 2011)

God, my carbon Heiji gyuto has firmly claimed a place as one of my favorite knife. (from my cold, dead hands)
I feel like I'll eventually have to get something else. Can't wait to see pics of some single bevel stuff...


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 11, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> God, my carbon Heiji gyuto has firmly claimed a place as one of my favorite knife. (from my cold, dead hands)
> I feel like I'll eventually have to get something else. Can't wait to see pics of some single bevel stuff...


 
There are a few in my gallery


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 11, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> There are a few in my gallery


 
You have all the cool toys.:thumbsup2:


----------

